# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Mogućnost trudnoće?

## Naty1234

Ciklus mi traje od 24 do 25 dana, uvijek je redovan i tocan i krvarenje traje 5 dana. Predzadnja mi je trajala 4 dana, a sad zadnja 3 dana s tim da sam minimalno krvarila. Testovi za trudnocu su mi negativni, par dana prije menstruacije me uvijek bole grudi s tim da su mi ovaj put bradavice uzasno bolile. Dal se koja mama, zena, cura susrela s tim? Dal je moguca trudnoca?

----------


## Eci

Ako su testovi rađeni nakon m i negativni su vjerojatno nema trudnoce.

----------


## Libra

> Ciklus mi traje od 24 do 25 dana, uvijek je redovan i tocan i krvarenje traje 5 dana. Predzadnja mi je trajala 4 dana, a sad zadnja 3 dana s tim da sam minimalno krvarila. Testovi za trudnocu su mi negativni, par dana prije menstruacije me uvijek bole grudi s tim da su mi ovaj put bradavice uzasno bolile. Dal se koja mama, zena, cura susrela s tim? Dal je moguca trudnoca?


A kad si tocno radila testove...vise njih????

----------


## Naty1234

Radila sam ih prije i nakon menstruacije.

----------


## Pepita87

Pozdrav, i ja sam u zbunjenoj grupi. 17.10. je bio zadnji dan M. 30.10. počele bolne grudi koje i dalje bole! Prvih par dana bol sam povezala sa nadolazecim plodnim danima. Međutim plodni dani su prosli a otečenost grudi ne prestaje. Jutros me čak probudilo probadanje u desnoj, nije dugo trajalo ali ipak dosta oštro. Prema kalendaru M treba doći za 12 dana. Ima li netko slično iskustvo u ranoj trudnoći ili mi hormoni divljaju?

----------


## MakiMaza

Caoo,ja imam nedoumicu pa sam uskocila ovde da vas pitam za savet i misljenje  :Heart: 
Imala sam nezasticen odnos sa momkom 31-og oktobra. Posle par dana sam pocela da osecam dosta simptoma koje navode por rane simptome. U jendom trenutku mi je na pamet doslo TRUDNA SAM  :Smile: )) Sledece sta se desilo,12-og novembra sam videla kapljicu krvi nakon toga ubrzo takodje al braonkaste boje. i uvece kasnije je pocelo krvarenje. Inace,nemam redovne menstruacije,i kad ih imam,nisu ovakve kao ova sad,ukoliko je ovo prava menstruacija. Uglavnom,otisla sam odma tu noc da uradim test Beta HCG i nalaz je bio negativan. Zbunila sam se skroz jer sam u meni osecala da jesam trudna. Ne znam da li je moguce da je test pogresio,mozda zbog mojih hormona nije mogao da prepozna hormon trudnoce,mozda je rano...!? sta vi mislite ..da ponovim test kroz nekoliko dana il kad je najbolje? i da li uopste moguce da sam ostala trudna...? ocekujem vase odgovore. hvallaaaaa  :Kiss:

----------


## Sathya

> Caoo,ja imam nedoumicu pa sam uskocila ovde da vas pitam za savet i misljenje [emoji813]
> Imala sam nezasticen odnos sa momkom 31-og oktobra. Posle par dana sam pocela da osecam dosta simptoma koje navode por rane simptome. U jendom trenutku mi je na pamet doslo TRUDNA SAM )) Sledece sta se desilo,12-og novembra sam videla kapljicu krvi nakon toga ubrzo takodje al braonkaste boje. i uvece kasnije je pocelo krvarenje. Inace,nemam redovne menstruacije,i kad ih imam,nisu ovakve kao ova sad,ukoliko je ovo prava menstruacija. Uglavnom,otisla sam odma tu noc da uradim test Beta HCG i nalaz je bio negativan. Zbunila sam se skroz jer sam u meni osecala da jesam trudna. Ne znam da li je moguce da je test pogresio,mozda zbog mojih hormona nije mogao da prepozna hormon trudnoce,mozda je rano...!? sta vi mislite ..da ponovim test kroz nekoliko dana il kad je najbolje? i da li uopste moguce da sam ostala trudna...? ocekujem vase odgovore. hvallaaaaa


Nažalost test iz krvi ne laže, sve smo si mi zabrijavale trudnoću i kada nismo bile trudne. Meni je jedan mjesec samo preskočila mjesečnica (inače imam redovite), ja sam bila sto posto sigurna da sam trudna a svi testovi negativni. Nekada od želje se zna to dogoditi. Ovaj put nisam imala nikakve simptome osim PMSa pa pozitivan test i prije nego mi je zakasnila :D

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

> Ne znam da li je moguce da je test pogresio,mozda zbog mojih hormona nije mogao da prepozna hormon trudnoce,mozda je rano...!?


Jadan se zbunio. Ponovi test kada dođe malo k sebi. Pitaj u ljekarni za neki koji se ne da tako lako omesti.

----------


## Daca5

Zadnja menstruacija mi je bila 16.12.2017. i sad mi kasni 5 dana
Bole me dojke, natečene su i bole kad ih dodirnem. Malo me bolucka stomak
Zanima me da li sam trudna

----------


## spajalica

jedino sto vidim u staklenoj kugli je da odes kupiti test i sama doznas.

----------


## Renoveno

Drage moje curke.. evo da se i ja priljučim s pitanjem...mooolim vasss mi recite jel to pozitivno, uploadala bi sliku al nisam sigura da cu uspjeti... u biti..prije 14 dana sm imai odnose u želji da ostanem trudna. M je trebala biti prije par dana, cice su mi otečene i osjetljive, a pored toga se osjećam odlično... danas sam radila test i pokazao je drugu crtu ali tako blijeduuu... jako svijetlu makar me moje curke uvjeravaju da bi mogla biti trudnoća odlučila sam se obratiti vama koje ste to vidjele vjerojatno puno po ovom forumu.. 
Molim vas recite da je nisam izmislilaaaaa...

----------


## spajalica

Renoveno dobro dosla.
 slike na ovom forumu se ne smiju uploadati.
ili ponovi test za koji dan a mozes izvaditi krv i iz nje odrediti postojanje trudnoce.
Sretno!

----------


## olja

Ako se vidi druga crtica, cak i vrlo blijeda, test bi trebao biti pozitivan. Ponovi ga ovih dana, ali ujutru, u prvom jutarnjem urinu bi trebala biti najvisa koncentracija bHCG, ukoliko nocu nisi ustajala mokriti.

----------


## Renoveno

Hvala puno..svakako ću ga ponoviti...

----------


## Renoveno

Evo da javim, uzeli smo digitalni clearblue koji je dao plus i pise dva do tri tjedna trudnoca...

----------


## tinica1501

Pozdraav, napravila sam jucer popodne test i pojavila se jedva vidljiva crtica. Bas se jedva kuzi da je prisutna ali tu je. Takoder napravim isti test jutros, ista ta jedva vidljiva crta. Kasni mi tek dan, al radili smo na bebi pa zato vec sad gledam. Jel mislite vi da je bilo kakva crta ipak crta, ili se ipak prerano nadam?

----------


## Sybila

Crta je crta, osim ako je ocitano izvan vremena ili ako je test plavi, kad moze biti evaporacijska.

----------


## tinica1501

Ocitan je nakon minut, dva. Test tj crte su roze. Hvala puno  :Smile:  u svakom slucaju idem doktoru na vadenje krvi

----------


## Mulii@

Ja imam problem oko toga. Već tri testa su pozitivna, isla sam na pregled nista se nije vidjelo,rekao gin. da dodje za 2 sedmice sa nalazima. Jucer sam primijetila smedji iscjedak nije obilan i kao malo krvi se miješa al blago bas. Odem zabrinuta opet ginekologu nista se ne vidi opet nije ni zadebljalo sta vec treba zadebljat, uradim test opet pri povratku i opet dvije crtice,e sadbu dilemi sam jeli prerano za sve to ili sta vec.A kasni mi 10 dana redovna menustracija.

----------


## Conthoriana

17.05. Sam imala odnos u kojem je kondom pukao i mi smo to prekasno shvatili. Posljednja mjesecnica je bila.07.05. I odmah sutradan smo otisli po Ellaone pilulu. Meni ciklusi traju od 25-29 dana, najcesce 27. Sada, ja u potpunosti ludim i ne znam da li umisljam simpome. Imam tupu bol u tijelu (sto cesto znam imati), povremeno mi je muka mada je to najčešće kada razmisljam. Ostali simptomi su isti kao i pms, dakle bol u ledima te trbuhu.
Iducu mjesecnicu trebam dobiti u nedjelju po kalendaru, ali kada bi mogla najranije napraviti test?

----------


## Ribica 1

Ako imas simptome trudnoce mozes ga napravit odmah. Jedino onda kad nisam imala simptome trudnoce sam bila trudna, a do tada sam svaki mjesec imala simptome i to bi mi M kasnila od 10 do 20 dana.

----------


## Anabelle94

Mene zanima samo ako itko ima iskustva s ovakvom blijedom crtom na testu sto da mislim sada? [emoji19]

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a41 using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne vidi se slika. Ali ako je crta blijeda i takva važi. Čestitam!

----------


## Mrs

Ovako, kasni mi 8 dana, tocno jucer sam imala mali iznosaj krvi i nista vise, mislila sam da je menstracija ali nije, sa partnerom cesto imam nezasticeni odnos, zanima me dali je moguca trudnoca ili je nesto drugo u pitanju kad je vec bio mali izljev. Hvala vam puno

----------


## zutaminuta

Čestitam!

----------


## silkica

> Ovako, kasni mi 8 dana, tocno jucer sam imala mali iznosaj krvi i nista vise, mislila sam da je menstracija ali nije, sa partnerom cesto imam nezasticeni odnos, zanima me dali je moguca trudnoca ili je nesto drugo u pitanju kad je vec bio mali izljev. Hvala vam puno


Ovakva me pitanja fasciniraju :Cool: .
Naravno,lakše je ovako pitanje postaviti na forumu , nego otići kupiti test.Još kasni 8 dana,ali test ne dolazi u obzir?

----------


## Lisice 1996

Ako ti je izostala mendza moguce je

----------


## Lisice 1996

Dali je moguce ako test nije pozitivan da se bude trudan?:/

----------


## Lisice 1996

Poz svim buducim mamama  :Smile:

----------


## Daisyblue

Nova sam ovdje. Htjela bih da objasnim svoju situaciju. Ja sam nevina, nikada nisam imala spolne odnose. Međutim, u julu, za vrijeme plodnih dana sam bila sa dečkom. Oboje smo bili obučeni. U jednom trenutku sam ja njemu “stavila” ruke u trenerku i preko donjeg veša dodirnula spolni organ. Ono što me brine jeste da nije možda bilo one sluzi ili predejakulata koja se luči kad je muško uzbuđeno, jer sam mozda pola sata poslije dodirnula svoje gaćice iako sam imala i dnevni uložak. Kada sam došla kući temeljito sam oprala ruke i kasnije se istuširala, ali me je ipak strah da možda nisam slučajno prenijela tu sluz u vaginu il vaginalni otvor. Imala sam menstruaciju od 31.07. I trajala je 7 dana, bila je obilna i crvena. Poslije menstruacije sam uradila i 4 testa na trudnoću i sva 4 su bila negativna. Otišla sam ginekologu i doktorica me je pregledala putem abdominalnog ultrazvuka i rekla je da je sve uredu sa mnom. Međutim sinoć sam po prvi put dobila žgaravicu, kakvu nikad nisam imala i to me je još više zabrinulo. Je li moguće da se to sve dešava radi stresa, ta zgaravica? I je li moguce ostati trudan na ovaj nacin? Jer sam citala da su mnoge žene imale menstruacije u toku trudnoće i testovi su bili negativni do neke sedmice trudnoce.

----------


## eryngium

Nisu trudna.

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk

----------


## Tanči

Troll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

Zakaj Tanči bi bila trol? Cura ima nedoumice

----------


## Tanči

> Zakaj Tanči bi bila trol? Cura ima nedoumice


Jelena, nemoj, molim te, nemoj.
I pročitaj tekst još jednom.
Ne da je troll, nego trolčina velika ko Mamutica kojoj je ili jako dosadno ili misli da je “novinar” pa će poslije napisati senzacionalni članak o trudnoćama u nevinih djevojaka koje su dirale pimpeke preko gaća…
Ma joj : D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

Pred malo sam slušala ženu od cca 30ak godina kako ženu na štandu OPG-a pita zašto nema banane jer bi ona tako rado probala domaće. 
Na tragu toga, uopće nemam problema pomisliti da je možda ovaj post napisala stvarna osoba bez trolanja.

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

Tko kaže da nema domaćih banana samo nema ta tvoja teta
https://www.google.com/search?gs_ssp...obile&ie=UTF-8

----------


## eryngium

Kad otvorim ovaj tvoj link dobijem popis egzotičnog voća dobiven google pretragom "egzotično voće" koje se uvozi od kojekuda. Ni spomena o opg-u koji uzgaja banane. Al nebitno.

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk

----------


## Tanči

> Pred malo sam slušala ženu od cca 30ak godina kako ženu na štandu OPG-a pita zašto nema banane jer bi ona tako rado probala domaće. 
> Na tragu toga, uopće nemam problema pomisliti da je možda ovaj post napisala stvarna osoba bez trolanja.
> 
> Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk


Ma i ja naletim na svakakve ljudske gluposti, ali uistinu ne vjerujem da bi se netko išao registrirati na forum samo zato da napiše kilometarski post o diranju preko gaća i da usput pita je li možda trudna.
Kajgot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

nisi trudna, bez brige, da se tako lako zatrudni pa svi mi imali po 100 bebica  :Smile:  :utezi:

----------

